# Birchbox for Men - is it worth it!?



## jednashley (May 29, 2014)

I have been ordering the womens box for years but never really thought about ordering the mens box.  Does you girls think it is worth it?  Are your husbands/bf/friends/etc. happy with what they get each month?

Thanks!!


----------



## onelilspark (Jun 18, 2014)

We tried it this month since they had a 50% off coupon for June.  

My husband isn't fancy - he's a software engineer and "dressing up" for him is khakis instead of jeans with a Polo Shirt.  

He recently got into shaving products, which is why we thought we would try it.  He liked the product mix, but the "lifestyle" item, where most of the box's value came from, was a total dud for him (liner socks - but a win for me!)  

He's giving it another month (aka we didn't cancel in time) but I don't think he'll continue with it.  I think if the box was only $10 like the women's box, he would continue, but for $20, we're not seeing the value.

On the other hand, my Dad wears a suit and tie every day to work and his life is much more formal.  I got him a 3 month sub for Father's Day and he loves it.  The lifestyle items fit more into his style, so for him, the $20 is definitely worth it.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 24, 2014)

My husband loves it. He has never really payed any attention to mens grooming items but when I explained what birchbox man was he said he would be interested in giving it a try. He is about 6 months in and has found some serious favorite items. He also looks forward to his box every month like its a Christmas gift. Its really cute. It has certainly boosted his self esteem because his skin and hair looks amazing with his samples.

The downside is that there aren't that many different types of mens products and he is prone to finding a favorite and clinging to it. Once he found a favorite face cleanser and moisturizer he gets bummed out when he gets new ones now. At about the 6 month mark his interest is falling because hes found so many favorite products already.

I have 3 other men in my life who subscribed and they all have mixed reviews. Once canceled after 2 months, the other after 5 months and one still loves it after about 7. It really depends on the guy.


----------



## Amber McCarley (Jun 25, 2014)

I should also add, that my husband is FAR more likely to buy full sized products of favorite samples before I do. haha. I over think too much.


----------



## Shaylatime (Jul 13, 2014)

I wish there were more reviews on this! I was thinking of getting one for my boyfriend since he is very much into grooming his facial hair and his style is more of a JCrew casual look. I just can't bring myself to spend the $20 on it when I only spend $10 if it's not going to be worth it.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 13, 2014)

Shaylatime said:


> I wish there were more reviews on this! I was thinking of getting one for my boyfriend since he is very much into grooming his facial hair and his style is more of a JCrew casual look. I just can't bring myself to spend the $20 on it when I only spend $10 if it's not going to be worth it.


I think it really depends on the lifestyle item and whether it's something useful/good for that particular month. I got one month for my husband and the samples seemed about on par with the women's subscription; I think the extra $10 is for the lifestyle item. Maybe if you look through the past few months and see if those items are something he'd use you'd have a better sense whether he'd like it or not.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Jul 13, 2014)

My husband used to have a sub, but after the 5th box he told me to cancel. He's just isn't into all the nifty men's grooming products. I did buy him a full sized Molten Brown Black Pepper bodywash, but in general he found BBM to be underwhelming.


----------



## Shaylatime (Jul 13, 2014)

Yea I showed him previous items and he doesn't want it. We'll shop around for something else  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 13, 2014)

So far I've only gotten two boxes for my hubs and he liked the products, but he enjoys using skincare from my Memeboxes more.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok I want to get my husband a Birchbox man subscription for our anniversary, what is the best way to go about signing him up? Mind you he has no interest in filling out online survey things, because it's "too much work"  He has told me he's interested in some hair styling items and facial moisturizers and would be interested in giving Birchbox man a try.  He currently hoards the lotions from hotels, lol!


----------



## rhibrew (Sep 26, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Ok I want to get my husband a Birchbox man subscription for our anniversary, what is the best way to go about signing him up? Mind you he has no interest in filling out online survey things, because it's "too much work"  He has told me he's interested in some hair styling items and facial moisturizers and would be interested in giving Birchbox man a try.  He currently hoards the lotions from hotels, lol!


When I signed my husband up I just added a mens box to my account, it's under my e-mail address and comes to my name, but since its not the pink box its obvious who its for. This way I can do the reviews for him and he lets me keep all of his points.


----------



## Spazkatt (Sep 26, 2014)

Awesome! I wasn't sure if I shod just sign up under my account or buy him a gift sub. I saw that this month's box is sponsored by The League which he loves.


----------



## DonutsDriver (Sep 26, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Awesome! I wasn't sure if I shod just sign up under my account or buy him a gift sub. I saw that this month's box is sponsored by The League which he loves.


BBMANLEAGUE will net you 100 points at sign up even if you have an active women's sub. Pro Tip: Most of the 100 point codes are for either sub so it's just as easy to cancel and resub. Points! Points! Points!

Edit: My grammar made me look high.


----------



## chaostheory (Sep 26, 2014)

I've had a BBMAN for my husband for almost 6 months. He loves it! The only thing that is irritating is he sometimes gets items I've already received. We've gotten matching moisturizers, face wash, and the dreaded Gilchrest &amp; Soames lotions. I signed him up under my account so I thought it would prevent dupes, but it doesn't because they are still separate. So that's the only disappointment. He gets really cool and high priced items most of the time though which is neat!


----------



## tessak (Oct 14, 2014)

I want to get my brother (who is obsessed with taking good care of his beard) the November/"Movember" BB Man box as a one-time gift. Apparently I need to sign up today in order to get the email to pick that special box. Anyone know if I'll get an October box also if I sign up now? I don't know if BB Man operates like the women's box.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 15, 2014)

Possibly stupid question... I want to gift a BB for man for my husband for our anniversary next month, when should I subscribe?


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2014)

tessak said:


> I want to get my brother (who is obsessed with taking good care of his beard) the November/"Movember" BB Man box as a one-time gift. Apparently I need to sign up today in order to get the email to pick that special box. Anyone know if I'll get an October box also if I sign up now? I don't know if BB Man operates like the women's box.


I'm thinking you'll get October if it works like the women's sub. You'd have to wait until Nov 1st to be sure to get Nov and of course then you'll miss the pick you want it sounds like.



Spazkatt said:


> Possibly stupid question... I want to gift a BB for man for my husband for our anniversary next month, when should I subscribe?


November 1st is the way to be sure to get November's box.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 16, 2014)

Spazkatt said:


> Possibly stupid question... I want to gift a BB for man for my husband for our anniversary next month, when should I subscribe?


If you choose a gift sub then you can choose any day within the next year for it ship out except for weekends. But if you're going to do a monthly you can sign up today since November boxes start going out on the 25th &amp; they usually bill on the 15th.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Oct 16, 2014)

sweetharlot said:


> I'm thinking you'll get October if it works like the women's sub. You'd have to wait until Nov 1st to be sure to get Nov and of course then you'll miss the pick you want it sounds like.
> 
> November 1st is the way to be sure to get November's box.


The men's sub works different than women's. They bill on the 15th of the prior month and ship out on the 25th. Ex. If you're billed on October 15th &amp; your box shipped on 25th then you are getting a November box.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 16, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> The men's sub works different than women's. They bill on the 15th of the prior month and ship out on the 25th. Ex. If you're billed on October 15th &amp; your box shipped on 25th then you are getting a November box.


Ah! Didn't know it was different but it makes sense for it to be on a different schedule.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I added it to my cart and it says it ships Oct 27th, so it looks like he'll get it in November.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 16, 2014)

Well, I filled out his profile as best as I could, I knew clothing style and what drinks he perfers, but there were some stumpers on the list, so I'll have to inquire after his first box arrives. Also, I feel that he has perfect hair, so I left all the hair issues blank, he is certainly NOT bald and as far as I know he doesn't mind gray hair.


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 26, 2014)

Do we have a BB man Q &amp; A?  I got my shipping notice the other day, but when I click on my BB man box it asks me to sign up for a sub. Is that normal?


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmm my husband is getting the LSTN ear buds, an English laundry fragrance, hair paste, soothing skin relief lotion and a facial cleanser. So basically the ear buds make the box worth it and everything else is just a bonus. I sure hope he likes the ear buds...if not I guess he can sell them on Ebay. I was kind of hoping he'd get the bombas socks, he LOVES socks...oh well. 

P.S. as far as T-shirt size I didn't know what to select, in cheapy target brands he wears XL, but in nicer brands like Eddie Bauer he wears XXL.


----------



## onelilspark (Oct 27, 2014)

@@Spazkatt I saw your post on the November thread, so I thought I would pop over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My husband got BBMan for 2 months. I just renewed my Dad's subscription for his birthday.  For my husband, BBMan wasn't worth the $20/month cost.  Mostly because if you don't like the lifestyle item, the value just isn't there in the box.  For my Dad, he's a little more formal in every day life, so he can get use out of most of the lifestyle items.  I do think that's the biggest way to determine if it's for you.

Also - my Dad isn't bald, but he wasn't crazy about the hair stuff that BB was sending him - he wanted more of the skincare stuff.  So I told him to mark his profile as bald, now he doesn't get any hair stuff...

OH! And one more thing...something I started doing is when ordering full-sized stuff from the store and I'm eligible for a pick 2, I pick the men's one.  A lot of the skin stuff either of us can use, and I think the men's samples tend to be higher in value...


----------



## Spazkatt (Oct 27, 2014)

onelilspark said:


> @@Spazkatt I saw your post on the November thread, so I thought I would pop over here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My husband got BBMan for 2 months. I just renewed my Dad's subscription for his birthday.  For my husband, BBMan wasn't worth the $20/month cost.  Mostly because if you don't like the lifestyle item, the value just isn't there in the box.  For my Dad, he's a little more formal in every day life, so he can get use out of most of the lifestyle items.  I do think that's the biggest way to determine if it's for you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on picking bald! My husband doesn't like stuff in his hair, it has lots of body and doesn't need much help anyways.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 2, 2014)

My husband's box arrived today, he seemed pretty excited to get it. He was happy to get a face wash he was saying he has been wanting to try a face wash, he said the lotion by Beckham goes a long way, I liked the Notting Hill cologne on him (he said he can't really smell anything, but whatever I like he will wear),  my husband isn't a big fan of hair gel but he was ok with the Rusk paste because he doesn't like his hair to be crunchy, finally he was really impressed with the ear buds I was worried because he can be picky with electronics, but I came out to the living room after my shower and he was already listening to his ipod with them, he had me try them out and they're really nice, they do a great job of blocking out other sounds. I told him he has 2 more months and he seemed excited about it.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 9, 2014)

The positive about this is that my husband is now wearing the cologne I got him for valentines day every day now, lol!


----------



## Kmessenger (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm torn on OFI should get my husband signed up for BB man. He is very particular about his hair products so I don't know if he would like surprises for that and his skin routine is laid back at best. However the 200 point code is so tempting to at least try it out... Decisions Decisions.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

I just signed up for a bbx man for the $20 in store credit, lol.  I think it's messed up that they have an option for "Bald" in the hair category, but not for women. I was almost bald last year and picking "too short for a ponytail" did not prevent me from getting hair products. 

I've gotten good pick twos in the past from the men's section and I always thought their lifestyle items were cool.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the credit via email?


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I think it's messed up that they have an option for "Bald" in the hair category, but not for women.


I think there are a lot of women who would say "bald" to avoid getting hair products.  I'd consider it, and my hair is down to my waist.  (I can't use most of the hair samples because they're too small.)

But agreed, there are some women who do not have hair for a variety of reasons and it stinks if like three of their samples are hair products (I've had three hair samples in one box before, with the Nexxus shampoo/conditioner/primer a few months back).


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 12, 2014)

SneakyBurrito said:


> I think there are a lot of women who would say "bald" to avoid getting hair products.  I'd consider it, and my hair is down to my waist.  (I can't use most of the hair samples because they're too small.)
> 
> But agreed, there are some women who do not have hair for a variety of reasons and it stinks if like three of their samples are hair products (I've had three hair samples in one box before, with the Nexxus shampoo/conditioner/primer a few months back).


yup, i definitely didn't think of that but i can picture people checking off that option if it were available for women, lol

i got that nexxus packet over a year ago and two months before that, i got a three piece davines kit. i was so over hair products after that.


----------



## rhibrew (Nov 12, 2014)

nc42 said:


> I just signed up for a bbx man for the $20 in store credit, lol.  I think it's messed up that they have an option for "Bald" in the hair category, but not for women. I was almost bald last year and picking "too short for a ponytail" did not prevent me from getting hair products.
> 
> I've gotten good pick twos in the past from the men's section and I always thought their lifestyle items were cool.  Does anyone know how long it takes to get the credit via email?


I emailed them because I was expecting points and the cs rep replied that I would get the email with a 20 dollar code on Friday the 14th.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 15, 2014)

rhibrew said:


> I emailed them because I was expecting points and the cs rep replied that I would get the email with a 20 dollar code on Friday the 14th.


yup, i got it and used it last night. thanks.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 24, 2014)

So I got an e-mail stating that I won't get a November bbx box b/c of an oversight and they will comp my December box.  They also gave me 100 points for the error.  I was really looking forward to getting a box this month or early next month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 24, 2014)

The same thing happened to me.  Not getting a box after the code for $20 wasn't working correctly when I first got it is not seeming like a good omen for this box.  The points were nice, but I was sort of looking forward to seeing what was in it and canceling.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow, at first I was kind of kicking myself for signing my husband up last month for our anniversary, not anymore though!


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 24, 2014)

It's not really a comp for the next box in my opinion.  They're just moving my money over to the next month, that's all.  You think you're slick birchbox, lol


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Nov 24, 2014)

nc42 said:


> It's not really a comp for the next box in my opinion.  They're just moving my money over to the next month, that's all.  You think you're slick birchbox, lol


So they didn't refund you for a November box even though you never got one? That's strange.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 24, 2014)

I also received that email letting me know my box was pushed back to December and that I received 100 points. I wanted to use any items in it for Christmas gifts for my boyfriend.


----------



## ItsASubInABox (Nov 24, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So they didn't refund you for a November box even though you never got one? That's strange.


Since we received $20 in points for purchasing that box using the code, it seems they would rather push back the subscription a month later instead of refunding our $20.


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 25, 2014)

mayra3 said:


> So they didn't refund you for a November box even though you never got one? That's strange.


Nope. No refund. I had a non clicky truck for November for the longest and I thought that I was paying for a December box when I signed up.  Their cycle throws me off a bit since it starts in the middle of the month, so I'm all sorts of confused.  

Now I gotta find another gift for my hubby for Christmas.  They messed up my maid of honor's gift in June w/ the Kate Spade necklace drama, my sorority sister's mother's day gift back in April and now this crap. Three strikes, birchbox. Three strikes.  I may forgive you, but I won't forget.


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does BB for Men work on the same calander as BB for Women?  I thought I had read somewhere that they charge on the 15th?  When should you be able to see what is in that month's box and when do they ship/charge?


----------



## quene8106 (Nov 27, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> Does BB for Men work on the same calander as BB for Women?  I thought I had read somewhere that they charge on the 15th?  When should you be able to see what is in that month's box and when do they ship/charge?


Yeah I know that part, but if I am billed on the 15th of November, will I get a November box or December box?


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 27, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Yeah I know that part, but if I am billed on the 15th of November, will I get a November box or December box?


I asked a rep yesterday about this (I was extremely confused about the dates lol). Going to copy and paste how she explained it, hopefully it is helpful for others as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

"For the Birchbox Man, we bill automatically on the 15th of the month and ship all boxes by the 25th.

For example, a charge on the 15th of November would be for the December Birchbox Man, which would ship by the 25th of November. Similarly to the women's box, your men's box page should update around the 25th of the month, or, at the latest, once your box has been delivered.

For your men's sample reviews to be eligible for Birchbox Points, you must fill out the review within the 30 day sample window (i.e.: from November 25th-December 25th for the December Birchbox)."


----------



## Jen51 (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks Girlwithclass.  They were supposed  to comp the Dec box since they never sent my November one, but shipping just has a blank spot under November's shipping information, nothing at all abut December, and if I click on BB Man under My Box it brings me to a page that shows the contents of my November woman's box.  This is turning out to be a lot more hassle than it was worth.


----------



## girlwithclass (Nov 27, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> Thanks Girlwithclass. They were supposed to comp the Dec box since they never sent my November one, but shipping just has a blank spot under November's shipping information, nothing at all abut December, and if I click on BB Man under My Box it brings me to a page that shows the contents of my November woman's box. This is turning out to be a lot more hassle than it was worth.


I was having a lot of trouble with mine as well! I cancelled before they charged for December because my boyfriend wanted to skip it. Never got November, it had a space for November's shipping but we never received any tracking. Then I got the letter about them running out for November, and my letter specifically mentioned they would comp January's box for the mix-up. A day later.. I saw it update to December and it had a tracking number! I was so irritated because we didn't want December at all. I got in touch with them yesterday and the rep was just AMAZING at taking care of the issue, no problem. She comped a January box for him and told us to keep the December box free of charge.

I highly suggest contacting them so they can sort it out, crossing my fingers you don't have any more issues. I totally get the feeling of frustration and it being more hassle than it's worth!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Nov 30, 2014)

I agree, this subscription promo has been a huge headache. Never got the November, still no word on the December box. Anyone with the $20 promo get their boxes yet??


----------



## artlover613 (Dec 1, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> I agree, this subscription promo has been a huge headache. Never got the November, still no word on the December box. Anyone with the $20 promo get their boxes yet??


Yes. I received the November box within a week, and received the December men's box on Friday, Nox 28. I would have been upset about two charges close together, but they were great boxes - november had the wooden earbuds and Dec, the flask. I paid $40 but received $20 in gift points and $10 for review points. That was an awesome deal!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> Yes. I received the November box within a week, and received the December men's box on Friday, Nox 28. I would have been upset about two charges close together, but they were great boxes - november had the wooden earbuds and Dec, the flask. I paid $40 but received $20 in gift points and $10 for review points. That was an awesome deal!


ugh. the elusive earbuds. i read someone else got it in their pick two last month and you just got them. i am still  trying to get some new headphones.

i'm happy to hear that you like your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 1, 2014)

Its hard to feel like I'm getting a good deal when I haven't received anything for my money... besides a messed up and delayed order using their first 20off "code".


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> Its hard to feel like I'm getting a good deal when I haven't received anything for my money... besides a messed up and delayed order using their first 20off "code".


word. i feel your pain. i sent them a follow up response to see what will happen.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2014)

So bbx man is getting on my damn nerves. So my box is supposed to be "comped" for December, but now birchbox is saying they need billing info for my December bbx box.  Comped = free, right?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 1, 2014)

Birchbox has the nerve to ask me to update my billing information after they told me that my box will be "comped".  If I don't update it, it would be cancelled. That's some BS.

I told them I'm not updating my card (I used a prepaid one) only to bill me $20 and refund it back for my account to be active. The rep also offered to send my box separately. I don't have money to play around like that.  I just wrote out my rent check and I'm waiting for it to clear. Shooooot, lol.

This is way too complicated and it's a hot mess.  Never again (at least on this account) birchbox. I am over this already.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh man, that's ridiculous. I don't even know what they could do to make us happy at this point. I'd take a random box they had laying around from a past month. Anything!


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 2, 2014)

nc42 said:


> So bbx man is getting on my damn nerves. So my box is supposed to be "comped" for December, but now birchbox is saying they need billing info for my December bbx box.  Comped = free, right?


Same for me. I didn't even get sent a November box since they "ran out" and CS told me they'd send me a December one instead and comp my January box. Lo and behold, I get charged $20 for a December box today even though I've already paid for it. Beyond annoyed.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 2, 2014)

Yup. Just checked, they charged me too. Bullshit.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 2, 2014)

Fight back ladies! Get your refunds!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 2, 2014)

Just got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 3, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> Just got it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lucky! I emailed them about it right away and just got a reply back literally saying "I can confirm that you have been billed for the December Birchbox on December 1st." No mentions of any refunds or the fact that I've already paid for December. Do you usually get better customer service when you call?


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah I think it helps when they can hear the exasperation in your voice! They seemed reluctant, but I'm fed up!


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 3, 2014)

I emailed them and initially got the condescending "you should be happy we didn't charge you on Nov 15th like we normally would have.  It was so kind of us to wait until the 1st to charge you even though we told you the fee for that month would be waived." email.  Needless to say I responded that their answer was unsatisfactory and told them what I wanted.  I got a refund of the $20.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

sheislegend said:


> Lucky! I emailed them about it right away and just got a reply back literally saying "I can confirm that you have been billed for the December Birchbox on December 1st." No mentions of any refunds or the fact that I've already paid for December. Do you usually get better customer service when you call?


Not sure, but you should be up their @$$ to get a refund if you haven't received a box yet. Originally they were going to give us a November box, said they would "comp" December box, then have the nerve to bill us for December anyway.  Stuff like this makes me glad that I only keep a set amount on the prepaid card I get and if it goes over, they can't take away any more money.


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 3, 2014)

nc42 said:


> Not sure, but you should be up their @$$ to get a refund if you haven't received a box yet. Originally they were going to give us a November box, said they would "comp" December box, then have the nerve to bill us for December anyway.  Stuff like this makes me glad that I only keep a set amount on the prepaid card I get and if it goes over, they can't take away any more money.


That's such a good idea! I'm definitely switching to that.

I finally got a refund but the way they explained it was pretty much ridiculous. For those of us who paid for November and didn't get it, we were offered January's box "comped" for the inconvenience. We were all under the impression that the $20 we paid for November would now go towards December's box instead, and then January's would be complementary. BUT she said it was right that we were charged for December because the money we paid in November was now for January's box...

So in their eyes, "comped" doesn't mean complementary or free, it means "hey you actually paid for this but we're gonna call it a special name to make us look better!"


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 3, 2014)

sheislegend said:


> That's such a good idea! I'm definitely switching to that.
> 
> I finally got a refund but the way they explained it was pretty much ridiculous. For those of us who paid for November and didn't get it, we were offered January's box "comped" for the inconvenience. We were all under the impression that the $20 we paid for November would now go towards December's box instead, and then January's would be complementary. BUT she said it was right that we were charged for December because the money we paid in November was now for January's box...
> 
> So in their eyes, "comped" doesn't mean complementary or free, it means "hey you actually paid for this but we're gonna call it a special name to make us look better!"


When I asked them about December since they told us January would be comped, they told me that was an error and they would comp the December box.  I told them that it's not free if you're moving my $20 over from one month to another. I didn't ask for points, and if I had the option, I would've asked for my money back.

Birchbox needs to learn the definition of comp (the second one)

comp

kämp/
informal
_verb_
past tense: *comped*; past participle: *comped*


*1*.
play (music) as an accompaniment, especially in jazz or blues.
"if someone is comping chord changes, there are more textured harmonies"


*2*.
NORTH AMERICAN
give (something) away free, especially as part of a promotion.
"the management did graciously comp our wine selection"


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 5, 2014)

I feel like a victim of retaliation for all of my whining. My December box is showing up in New Jersey... I'm near Chicago. Grumblegrumble. Canceling after January.


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm in Chicago too and I'm still waiting on a shipment confirmation for mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did creep the box contents through the link in the December thread and it looks like my full size item is going to be...socks!! I don't think I would've signed my bf up for it if there wasn't a promotion going on, it just doesn't seem like it's worth it.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 7, 2014)

I can definitely say that with the hassles I have had with this subscription that it definitely is not worth it.  It started out with the code they sent for the original 200 points not working, then not getting the November box, being charged for the December one when it was supposed to be free because of the November mess up, now I have a shipping number for a December box, but nothing is showing on my box page.  And for the cherry on top of that little sundae full of crap, the cancel button wants to cancel my Birchbox Women's subscription, not the men's.   

Update:  I was able to force the update of my Dec. Birchbox man box.  What a let down.  No socks, no flask, no tie, instead I am being sent  a tie clip.  I had been under the impression that everyone would get one of the "big ticket" lifestyle items in their box.  I can't get rid of this subscription fast enough. 

Update 2: Interestingly when I played with the forced box load it pulled up a box for November.  I am really glad I didn't get what showed for November.  There was a jump rope in there.  If I were to hand my computer nerd hubby a jump rope there may be an emergency room visit needed.  Where is the cool stuff that I see other people getting?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 7, 2014)

I finally got the damn box yesterday. I got the box, some strong smelling soap (it hurt my nostrils), two pairs of socks I love (but not paying $49 for six of them), acure face wash and facial moisturizer. Never again on that account.

They gave me an extra 150 points because it wouldn't load on my account for the longest and 50 for the reviews since I couldn't do them on my own. What a nightmare.

What does a sista gotta do to get some headphones or gadgets? That's why I signed up for this box. I'm passing this box on to my hubby for CHRISTmas, minus a pair of socks and a men's pick two, lol.


----------



## Beckilg (Dec 8, 2014)

Getting the boyfriend. Gift sub for Christmas. Any thoughts on favorites/classic/fashion forward for the first box?


----------



## shy32 (Dec 12, 2014)

Are they doing a pick your sample for December Birchbox man? I thought it was the on the 12th of last month.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2014)

shy32 said:


> Are they doing a pick your sample for December Birchbox man? I thought it was the on the 12th of last month.


They told me today that it's for the January box.  I asked the lady multiple times to add me to the birchbox man e-mail list so i can get the pys (they have headphones), and she has to send my e-mail over to the info team.  It shouldn't be that hard to add me to a marketing e-mail list should it?

I'm contacting their facebook rep to add myself on before the samples run out.


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 12, 2014)

Is anyone else still waiting on their December box? It just seems weird that the January one's shipping in less than 2 weeks and my December one doesn't have shipping info yet. I've inquired twice since the 25th and each time I get told that my box will be shipping "shortly"  &lt;_&lt;

@ I'm hoping I emailed them in time to get those headphones too!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2014)

sheislegend said:


> Is anyone else still waiting on their December box? It just seems weird that the January one's shipping in less than 2 weeks and my December one doesn't have shipping info yet. I've inquired twice since the 25th and each time I get told that my box will be shipping "shortly"  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> @ I'm hoping I emailed them in time to get those headphones too!


wow. i stayed on their ass until i got my december box after the way they treated me in november. they're lucky i'm giving them another chance.


----------



## Jen51 (Dec 12, 2014)

My December box came today.  It seems like it took forever for it to get here.  On a separate note, I do love the box with a drawer that it comes in.  Why can't they send cool boxes like this for the woman's subscription?


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 12, 2014)

Jen51 said:


> My December box came today.  It seems like it took forever for it to get here.  On a separate note, I do love the box with a drawer that it comes in.  Why can't they send cool boxes like this for the woman's subscription?


Yeah, I agree. I would keep this box, but it's a Christmas gift for my husband.  

I have a lot of the Bobbi Brown gift boxes from last Christmas, and they're drawer boxes too.  I use each box for a different type of makeup item (i.e. nail polish drawer, lip gloss drawer, etc).


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's hard to assure me that you sent me a January box if shit like this is on my birchbox man dashboard. I'm so pissed right now.


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 18, 2014)

@, my dashboard doesn't even work, it just redirects me to my women's samples  :angry:

I called 2 days ago because there was still no shipping info for my December box (which was supposed to ship by November 25th) and they told me OOPS there was something wrong with the "system" and I wasn't going to get one! They're sending me a "replacement" box but it looks like I won't be able to review any of the samples. They told me that they'd look into their software issues but just watch, I either won't get sent a January box (that I already did PYS for) or I'll have to call half a dozen times to get it! I do feel bad, I've been hyping my bf up about these boxes since November and we still don't have one in our hands  :blush2:

For anyone thinking about getting a Birchbox Man subscription...don't do it unless you have time to call them to get it every month!


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 18, 2014)

When force-loading my January box (https://www.birchbox.com/me/boxes/men/2015/01) I do see the correct PYS so here's hoping I actually get it!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 18, 2014)

sheislegend said:


> @, my dashboard doesn't even work, it just redirects me to my women's samples  :angry:
> 
> I called 2 days ago because there was still no shipping info for my December box (which was supposed to ship by November 25th) and they told me OOPS there was something wrong with the "system" and I wasn't going to get one! They're sending me a "replacement" box but it looks like I won't be able to review any of the samples. They told me that they'd look into their software issues but just watch, I either won't get sent a January box (that I already did PYS for) or I'll have to call half a dozen times to get it! I do feel bad, I've been hyping my bf up about these boxes since November and we still don't have one in our hands  :blush2:
> 
> For anyone thinking about getting a Birchbox Man subscription...don't do it unless you have time to call them to get it every month!


There was "something" wrong with the system in November when I first signed up.  Fix your damn system birchbox! -___-

Make sure that they didn't bill you more than they should've.  I've caught them trying to double bill me each month, and I switched out my debit card for a prepaid card for that reason.  My prepaid card will reject the charge but won't overdraft me. Win-win situation for me. 

I sent at least two messages and I'm still waiting for a response.  I get the same rep every time, and she always delivers and helps me out.  I gave them a second chance b/c I believe they went above and beyond with helping me.  I got 150 points for my troubles, and they were willing to "comp" my January box. I don't know what birchbox means by comp if they keep trying to bill me for it, smh.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 22, 2014)

My January box has shipped out! Let's see when it arrives, and if my sample choice is inside...

Plus:

They didnt charge me for the comped box.

It looks like things might finally be straightened out! Fingers crossed!


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 25, 2014)

Birchboxman is off my shit list! Jan. Box will be here Friday or Saturday! Speedy!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 25, 2014)

I wish my January box would load.  I gave my hubby his (December) box for Christmas and he loves the socks, but we agreed that we wouldn't pay $49 for a pack, lol.


----------



## detroitjewel (Dec 25, 2014)

@ mine has loaded. Got my pys. Woo! Merry Christmas!


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 25, 2014)

detroitjewel said:


> @ mine has loaded. Got my pys. Woo! Merry Christmas!


Yay and Merry Christmas to you too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sheislegend (Dec 31, 2014)

Got mine in the mail today! I'm really happy that I got my PYS! But the headphones I got looked really pink so my bf refuses to use them ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Everything else was nice and we'll see if bf wants to keep or cancel this sub.


----------



## quene8106 (Dec 31, 2014)

sheislegend said:


> Got mine in the mail today! I'm really happy that I got my PYS! But the headphones I got looked really pink so my bf refuses to use them ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Everything else was nice and we'll see if bf wants to keep or cancel this sub.


I got mine in the mail too with the headphones that came in my pys in the one color I don't care for unless it's a lipstick (I got red). I cancelled for now but I may rejoin later.


----------



## Weebs (Jan 1, 2015)

My BF really seems to love the Men's box.  For January, he got a really nice grey shirt.  I wish the women's BB would contain items that are this nice.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 11, 2015)

Did I miss the Feb sneak peek? Or is it just really late? Am I crazy or should we have heard something by now? I want to know if I should cancel this month.


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 12, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Did I miss the Feb sneak peek? Or is it just really late? Am I crazy or should we have heard something by now? I want to know if I should cancel this month.


They released the sample choice video today.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 28, 2015)

My box SUCKS this month. The lifestyle items total $14.97 and they're pretty stupid at that.

The samples are sure to be tiny too.

If one of those isn't a full size I'm going to be pissed. It feels like a total ripoff. If I email them voicing my disgust do you think it would matter? I plan on it... Along with canceling the shit out of Birchbox man.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 28, 2015)

Oh wait! I'm even more pissed. I found my box on Instagram...

The shampoo is a foil packet?!

F-U


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2015)

They're giving me another December box!!!! Wtf?!!! They told me if I want to cancel and resub to wait until after the 15th so I can get the current months box. I received a January box, so why the hell are we going backwards two months. I already left them a voicemail so we'll see what happens. I will dispute this with Bank of America if needed.

I resubbed on January 23rd. I can review my December box for points and I just unlocked it in the app.


----------



## detroitjewel (Jan 28, 2015)

Weird... I would take it if I were you! This month sucks!


----------



## quene8106 (Jan 28, 2015)

detroitjewel said:


> Weird... I would take it if I were you! This month sucks!


Yeah it's very weird, but I want a February box.  No need to backtrack a month or two, smh.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Feb 11, 2015)

BBM10BACK is still working.  100 points when you subscribe to Birchbox Man.  Working on monthly.  I would not do it for yearly.  I am also not liking the February samples.  It looks like they're only sampling 29 things this month.  Wow.


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 13, 2015)

I tries to reserve the cord tacos for my husband and they were gone in an hour. My husband got the socks proper soap and two other crappy products, he was so upset that he emailed them. It turns out the box he got didn't match his profile so he is getting another one with cord tacos.


----------



## nikkiaust17 (Mar 7, 2015)

no one has been on this thread in a while but hopefully someone knows, is there cheats for the mens box combos does anyone know? cause for the women, it doesnt actually say women in the website to change to mens


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 7, 2015)

nikkiaust17 said:


> no one has been on this thread in a while but hopefully someone knows, is there cheats for the mens box combos does anyone know? cause for the women, it doesnt actually say women in the website to change to mens


Edit: sorry, I misread your post


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 9, 2015)

I added a subscription for my husband on Saturday and they said it would ship on or by March 17.  Will that be a February or a March box.  Since the Mens ship out on or by the 25th each month, will he have another one that ships out by the 25th of the month - and are those for the current or next month - so is the March 25th date for the April box?


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 11, 2015)

aatx said:


> I added a subscription for my husband on Saturday and they said it would ship on or by March 17.  Will that be a February or a March box.  Since the Mens ship out on or by the 25th each month, will he have another one that ships out by the 25th of the month - and are those for the current or next month - so is the March 25th date for the April box?


1. The box that ships on the 25th is for the next calendar month.

2. He should receive the current box, which is the March box. This box is current from Feb 25 to March 25.

3. He should then fall onto the normal mailing schedule, which has the April box shipping around March 25. 

Basically, he'll get 2 in quick succession, then monthly after that. He'll start with March.


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 11, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> 1. The box that ships on the 25th is for the next calendar month.
> 
> 2. He should receive the current box, which is the March box. This box is current from Feb 25 to March 25.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!


----------



## mascara117827 (Mar 12, 2015)

aatx said:


> THANK YOU!


No problem! It is a bit convoluted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, my husband gets his first box today and his April box is already showing (using the cheat).  It doesn't look half bad.  I didn't get a confirmation on the item I picked for him, but it is showing in the cheat, so I hope it stays that way.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

I ended up getting this for the hubby because of the Mad Men box in April, per the cheat, his first box has
 

:
Royal Rose Simple Syrup

Baxter of CA Facial scrub

Plant Body Wash

W&amp;P Mason Stones

Das Boom Lotion

All things I am sure he will at least try/use, with the possible exception of the facial scrub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison Andrews (Mar 26, 2015)

artemiss said:


> I ended up getting this for the hubby because of the Mad Men box in April, per the cheat, his first box has
> 
> :
> 
> ...


My husband's box shows the exact same items.  I wonder how many different boxes there are for the men...


----------



## artemiss (Mar 26, 2015)

aatx said:


> My husband's box shows the exact same items.  I wonder how many different boxes there are for the men...


Judging by the extremely limited list of items that come up when I select 'see all samples', probably only a couple major variations. I suspect it just doesn't have the subscription base compared to the women's side to support the same amount of box variations..


----------



## Miccarty2 (Mar 31, 2015)

I signed DH up for a box in order to use the Gap10 Cade to get me to Ace status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It just arrived yesterday, super quick - I hadn't even told him about it. I was waiting to see what was in it, in case it was something that he wouldn't care for at all, but the contents didn't show up on my account till yesterday either.

He got:

Plant body wash

Tommy John undies

Everywhere lotion

Headlock moulding cream

He seemed pleased with the products and I'm jealous that he got cute undies; I wish we got more lifestyle options in the women's box!


----------



## artemiss (Mar 31, 2015)

Miccarty2 said:


> I signed DH up for a box in order to use the Gap10 Cade to get me to Ace status  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It just arrived yesterday, super quick - I hadn't even told him about it. I was waiting to see what was in it, in case it was something that he wouldn't care for at all, but the contents didn't show up on my account till yesterday either.
> 
> ...


Now THAT is the kind of thing I could get onboard with: a premium sub that is $20-25 and gets cool little lifestyle items.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

A New limited edition box for those who are considering signing up for the box for men. (cross posting, also posted in the limited edition box thread). This box released in September is in collaboration with the film "Man from U.N.C.L.E" . Here is the link Birchbox.com/manfromuncle


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 11, 2015)

Reija said:


> A New limited edition box for those who are considering signing up for the box for men. (cross posting, also posted in the limited edition box thread). This box released in September is in collaboration with the film "Man from U.N.C.L.E" . Here is the link Birchbox.com/manfromuncle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reija, I think this is just an example box related to new subscriptions. The featured box for September is the Charged Up box, and they have been selling all of the featured boxes in the shop the past few months. The whole month of September is a collab with Man from U.N.C.L.E. The box shown on that link is just an example for the month; I don't think that is actually a LE box.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

mascara117827 said:


> Reija, I think this is just an example box related to new subscriptions. The featured box for September is the Charged Up box, and they have been selling all of the featured boxes in the shop the past few months. The whole month of September is a collab with Man from U.N.C.L.E. The box shown on that link is just an example for the month; I don't think that is actually a LE box.


Ok, good to know! Thanks for the info! Sorry for the wrong info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I deleted the post in the LE boxes. I just reread the info and it said that the boxes will include limited edition 11-function multi-tool. So yes that is the theme for the month with a limited edition item in the box for anyone who is signed up or signs up to the men's box by the deadline. It's not a LE box per say. Thanks again @@mascara117827 for the correction!


----------



## mascara117827 (Aug 11, 2015)

Reija said:


> I deleted the post in the LE boxes. I just reread the info and it said that the boxes will include limited edition 11-function multi-tool. So yes that is the theme for the month with a limited edition item in the box for anyone who is signed up or signs up to the men's box by the deadline. It's not a LE box per say. Thanks again @@mascara117827 for the correction!


It's a bit of a bummer. My SO would love more LE boxes for men.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

